# Landen mit Akkusativ oder Dativ



## Stelios

Guten Abend,

was das Verb _"landen"_ angeht, bin ich auf die Anwendung des Kasus etwas verwirrt. Ich sehe mal dieses Verb in einem Satz mit Akkusativ und mal mit Dativ.

z.B Er ist auf d*en* erste*n* Platz gelanden. (Akkusativ, Singlular)
      Die Katze landet immer auf d*en* Füß*en*. (Dativ, Plural)
      Das Flugzeug hat auf d*er* Straße gelandet (Dativ, Singlular)

Danke im Voraus für ihre Erklärung.


----------



## anahiseri

Die 3 Beispiele sind ziemlich verschieden,  gut ausgewählt, denn sie helfen uns weiter!
1)  Der erste Platz    ist sozusagen ein Punkt. Ein Ziel, dass man anpeilt. Man möchte dahin  / Wohin?
2) die Füße der Katze     sind ein Teil des sich bewegenden Subjekts
3) die Straße    ist eine weite Fläche        (übrigens, *ist gelandet*).  wo das Flugzeug landet.

Deshalb fragt man
1) Wohin? Akk.
2)   das is schwierig zu erklären
3) Wo?   Dativ


----------



## berndf

Stelios said:


> Er ist auf d*en* erste*n* Platz gelanden. (Akkusativ, Singlular)


Der Satz ist grammatikalsch falsch. Richtig: _Er ist auf de*m* ersten Platz gelande*t*._
Logisch wäre Akkusativ hier, weil der erste Platz ja das Ziel ist. Dieses Verb funktioniert aber anders. Die Sichtweise ist vom Landeplatz aus betrachtet. Vielleicht ist das nicht besonders logisch aber so ist Sprache nun einmal.


Stelios said:


> Die Katze landet immer auf d*en* Füß*en*.


Gleiche Logik wie der erste Satz.


Stelios said:


> Das Flugzeug hat auf d*er* Straße gelandet


Richtig: _Das Flugzeug *ist* auf der Straße gelandet._
Ansonsten wieder dieselbe Logik.


----------



## ManniSmith

1) Hier ist eigentlich Dativ korrekt, da eine "Platzierung" als Ort gesehen wird > Er ist auf de*m* ersten Platz geladet.
2) Wo landet die Katze? Auf den Füßen > wie bei 3) 
Kurzum der Fall ist nicht durch "landen" bedingt, sondern durch die Präposition "auf" in den Bespielen.

p.s.: Landen kann man nur an einem Ort, nicht irgendwohin. Draus folgt, dass landen wohl immer Dativ nach sich zieht (Ausnahmen sind mir aktuell nicht bewusst)


----------



## Hutschi

Ohne Präposition ist Akkusativ möglich, aber nicht als Ziel, sondern um den Gegenstand anzugeben.

Ich lande das Flugzeug.
Ich lande einen Treffer. (Redewendung für: "Ich treffe das Ziel.")


----------



## bearded

ManniSmith said:


> Landen kann man nur an einem Ort, nicht irgendwohin


Würde hier ''_irgendwo_'' nicht besser passen? Also, entweder _location_ oder _direction_..


----------



## JörnL

Interessant, dass im Internet doch relativ oft das fehlerhafte "auf den ersten Platz gelandet" auftaucht. Zum Glück noch nicht in ngram Google Books Ngram Viewer. Auf den ersten Platz gekommen, wird da wohl kontaminiert haben.


----------



## Hutschi

Man kann auch auf die/auf seine Nase landen. (figurative, sehr umgangssprachlich, extrem selten schriftlich, nicht standardsprachlich.)
Meist ist es aber "auf der Nase landen". = Auf die Nase fallen.
Wahrscheinlich ist es eine Vermischung der  beiden Wendungen.
Oder ich kenne es aus Gebieten, in denen "mir" und "mich" vertauscht sind.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Man kann auch auf die/auf seine Nase landen. (figurative, sehr umgangssprachlich, extrem selten schriftlich, nicht standardsprachlich.)


In meinem Deutsch nicht. Auch nicht sehr umgangssprachlich.


----------



## JörnL

Hutschi said:


> Man kann auch auf die/auf seine Nase landen. (figurative, sehr umgangssprachlich, extrem selten schriftlich, nicht standardsprachlich.)
> Meist ist es aber "auf der Nase landen". = Auf die Nase fallen.
> Wahrscheinlich ist es eine Vermischung der  beiden Wendungen.
> Oder ich kenne es aus Gebieten, in denen "mir" und "mich" vertauscht sind.


Das ist m.E. wieder eine unerlaubte Kontamination mit "auf die Nase fallen".


----------



## JClaudeK

bearded said:


> Würde hier ''_irgendwo_'' nicht besser passen?


Am besten merkt man sich "*landen, ankommen* _(immer)_ *+ Dativ*".

Mit Logik kommt man der Sache offensichtlich nicht näher ...... .  
Siehe diese Diskussion: auf dem Mond landen (dative)


----------



## Hutschi

JörnL said:


> Das ist m.E. wieder eine unerlaubte Kontamination mit "auf die Nase fallen".


Dem kann ich zustimmen. Vielleicht eine Art "Koffersatz", analog zum Kofferwort.
Es wird oft auch sprachlich Unerlaubtes verwendet.  Gehört habe ich es relativ oft in der Berliner Gegend.
Wenn sich solche Kontaminationen häufen, gibt es einen Sprachwandel. Soweit sind wir hier aber noch lange nicht.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

ManniSmith said:


> Landen kann man nur an einem Ort, nicht irgendwohin.





bearded said:


> Würde hier ''_irgendwo_'' nicht besser passen? Also, entweder _location_ oder _direction_..


Na ja, ich glaube Manni meint Folgendes:
Man kann irgendwohin gehen, fahren, laufen etc., aber man kann nicht irgendwohin landen.


Edit:


JörnL said:


> "auf den ersten Platz gelandet"


Das dürfte in vielen oder zumindest in manchen Fällen einfach ein Tippfehler sein. Die Tasten für ›n‹ und ›m‹ liegen auf einer deutschen Standardtastatur direkt nebeneinander.

Edit 2:


ManniSmith said:


> Kurzum der Fall ist nicht durch "landen" bedingt, sondern durch die Präposition "auf" in den Bespielen.


Hm, sicher? Es gibt auch z. B.
Ich gehe auf die Straße.
Ich klettere auf den Berg.
etc.
›auf‹ (hier) mit Akkusativ. Es gehört zu den so genannten Wechselpräpositionen.


----------



## gedespenru

Ich grabe das Thema mal aus... Ich nehme an, alles hier Gesagte trifft auch auf das Verb "aufkommen" zu - oder? 

Beispiel:
Er ist (mit den Füßen) auf dem Boden aufgekommen.


----------



## Hutschi

gedespenru said:


> Er ist (mit den Füßen) auf dem Boden aufgekommen.


Hier hängt es von der Bedeutung ab.

 Dativ: Der Platz, an dem er aufkommt, ist der Fußboden. Es geht hier um die Stelle, den Ort, nicht um das Ziel der Bewegung.

Wenn es aber  darum geht, dass die Füße auf den Boden getroffen haben, also der Bewegungsvektor gemeint ist, wird Akkussativ verwendet.
Der Platz, auf den die Füße auftreffen, ist der Fußboden. Er ist mit den Füßen auf den Fußboden aufgekommen.

Duden, Bedeutung 6 aufkommen


> beim Sprung oder Fall auf etwas auftreffen, aufsetzen
> BEISPIELE
> 
> die Akrobatin kam auf das/auf dem Netz auf



PS: Sehr oft ist der Ort gemeint. Aber es kann auch mit "auf" das Ziel der Bewegung gemeint sein.
Im Beispiel


gedespenru said:


> Er ist (mit den Füßen) auf dem Boden aufgekommen.


ist Dativ idiomatisch und fast immer korrekt. Man meint ja eine eher abstrakte Fläche bzw. den Platz, an dem es passiert. (Beispiel: Fallschirmspringen: Er ist gelandet.)

Beim Dudenbeispiel ist beides idomatisch.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Duden, Bedeutung 6 aufkommen
> 
> 
> 
> die Akrobatin kam auf das/auf dem Netz auf
Click to expand...

Interessant. Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man es auch mit Akkusativ verwendet.



Hutschi said:


> Wenn es aber  darum geht, dass die Füße auf den Boden getroffen haben,


Kann man das so sagen? 
 dass die Füße auf den Boden aufgetroffen sind

@gedespenru : Willkommen im Forum!


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> Kann man das so sagen?
> → dass die Füße auf den Boden aufgetroffen sind


Ich denke, ja; es ist idiomatischer als: "dass die Füße auf den Boden getroffen haben," in meinem Beispiel.


----------



## berndf

Entweder
_Die Füße *sind auf* den Boden getroffen_
oder
_Die Füße *haben* den Boden getroffen_

Aber nicht _haben _und _auf_. Das ist nicht nur unidiomatisch, sondern falsch. _Auf etwas/jemanden treffen_ ist eine Sonderbedeutungen von _treffen_, die ihr Perfekt mit _sein_ bildet.


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Ich hätte nicht gedacht, dass man es auch mit Akkusativ verwendet.



Ich auch nicht.
Bei all diesen Verben "landen, ankommen, aufkommen, auftreffen, ... " wird ein Vorgang, der an einem bestimmten Ort *stattfindet* beschrieben => "Wo findet die Landung, das Ankommen,  ...... statt?"



Hutschi said:


> es kann auch auf das Ziel der Bewegung gemeint sein.


Das sehe ich nicht so.



> Duden: die Akrobatin kam auf das/auf dem Netz auf


❓

*DWDS* gibt nur Beispiele mit dem Dativ an:


> aufkommen:
> 6. ⟨etw. kommt (auf etw.) auf⟩ beim Sprung oder Fall auf etw. auftreffen, aufsetzen
> Beispiele:
> Ein »reaktiver Sprung« entsteht, wenn ein Sportler nach einem ersten Absprung wieder auf dem Boden aufkommt und sofort weiterspringt. [Der Standard, 02.11.2015]
> Er musste lernen mit einem Bein Anlauf zu nehmen, mit einem Bein zu springen und mit einem Bein wieder auf dem harten Bühnenboden aufzukommen. [Süddeutsche Zeitung, 19.10.2013]


----------



## gedespenru

@Hutschi​Danke für die zügige Antwort.​@Schlabberlatz Danke ​
Irgendwie wird das Thema immer komplexer.​​Der Hintergrund war: Ich habe den Satz selbst mit dem Akkusativ gesagt und wurde dann aber doch stutzig. Dann stoß ich auf das Thema hier und dachte mir, okay, alles klar, man muss Dativ verwenden aber jetzt haben wir uns im Kreis gedreht. Wenn man "aufkommen" mit Akkusativ verwenden dürfte, müsste das doch für all die anderen, ähnlichen Verben auch gehen, wie zum Beispiel "landen".​
Der Duden gibt tatsächlich ein Beispiel mit dem Akkusativ an. Das wird wohl kein "Zufall" sein.

Um ehrlich zu sein, bin ich etwas irritiert. Ich nehme vorerst Folgendes mit: Der Dativ ist "sicherer" aber evtl. der Akkusativ doch möglich. So richtig bin ich mir nicht im Klaren darüber.

PS: Dann wären evtl. "auf die Nase landen" wie "auf den ersten Platz landen" doch auch nicht falsch. Sind das eventuell eher regionale Tendenzen? Mir kam "auf den Boden aufkommen" auch sehr natürlich über die Lippen. Ich werde es wohl so des Öfteren gehört haben, vermute ich.


----------



## Hutschi

gedespenru said:


> @Hutschi​Danke für die zügige Antwort.​


Gern geschehen.

Ich habe gesehen, dass einige im Forum die Wendung "aufkommen auf etwas" nur im Dativ verwenden.

Ich selbst verwende es vorzugsweise so, aber wie beim Duden sehe ich beide Möglichkeiten.
Wie in dem erwähnten


> die Akrobatin kam auf das/auf dem Netz auf



Prinzipiell gehe ich davon aus, dass Wörter und Wendungen im Duden zur Standardsprache gehören, wenn es nicht explizit eingeschränkt wird.

In keinem Wörterbuch der Welt stehen alle Wörter und Wendungen, die zum Standard gehören.
Deshalb sehe ich kein Problem, wenn es nicht explizit in anderen Wörterbüchern steht.

Es steht aber frei, nicht alles zu verwenden.

Und normalerweise  wird im Kontext geklärt, was verwendet wird.

Ich habe mir auch angewöhnt, bei Kontroversen im Duden nachzusehen.

Ich sehe keinen wesentlichen Unterschied von:



> die Akrobatin kam auf das/auf dem Netz auf


und
Er ist (mit den Füßen) auf den Fußboden/auf dem Fußboden aufgekommen.


Worin besteht er?


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Hutschi said:


> Ich denke, ja; es ist idiomatischer als: "dass die Füße auf den Boden getroffen haben," in meinem Beispiel.


Meine Frage bezog sich auf _deinen_ Satz („dass die Füße auf den Boden getroffen haben“). Der Pfeil sollte andeuten, dass die nachfolgende Formulierung als Alternative oder Korrektur gedacht ist.


Schlabberlatz said:


> Kann man das so sagen?
> dass die Füße auf den Boden aufgetroffen sind





gedespenru said:


> Wenn man "aufkommen" mit Akkusativ verwenden dürfte, müsste das auch doch auch für all die anderen, ähnlichen Verben auch gehen, wie zum Beispiel "landen".​
> Der Duden gibt tatsächlich ein Beispiel mit dem Akkusativ an.


Das liest sich erst mal so, als würde er ein entsprechendes Beispiel für ›landen‹ angeben. Aber ich finde keines. Du meinst also das Beispiel für ›aufkommen‹, nehme ich an?

Bei transitivem Gebrauch (von ›landen‹) sieht es natürlich anders aus.


Hutschi said:


> Ohne Präposition ist Akkusativ möglich, aber nicht als Ziel, sondern um den Gegenstand anzugeben.
> 
> Ich lande das Flugzeug.
> Ich lande einen Treffer. (Redewendung für: "Ich treffe das Ziel.")


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> ...
> 
> 
> 
> Das liest sich erst mal so, als würde er ein entsprechendes Beispiel für ›landen‹ angeben. Aber ich finde keines. Du meinst also das Beispiel für ›aufkommen‹, nehme ich an?
> 
> .


...


----------



## JClaudeK

gedespenru said:


> Der Duden gibt tatsächlich ein Beispiel mit dem Akkusativ an. Das wird wohl kein "Zufall" sein.


Wir haben schon des Öfteren feststellen müssen, dass auch der Duden nicht unfehlbar ist.
Das wäre nicht der erste Irrtum ......... !


----------



## gedespenru

Genau in meinem Beispiel ging es tatsächlich um das Verb "aufkommen" und hierzu bietet der Duden ein Beispiel mit dem Akkusativ. 

Seht ihr jedoch einen Unterschied zwischen aufgekommen und gelandet: "Er ist mit den Füßen auf den Boden aufgekommen / gelandet."?

Ich finde, wenn das eine geht, müsste das andere auch gehen und umgekehrt... Falls nicht, was wäre die Begründung?


----------



## Kajjo

gedespenru said:


> wenn das eine geht, müsste das andere auch gehen und umgekehrt


So funktioniert Deutsch ganz generell nicht. Solche Umkehrschlüsse sind nicht relevant. Es gibt unglaublich viele Verben, die eigentlich ganz ähnlich sind, aber dann doch den anderen Kasus regieren. 



gedespenru said:


> Er ist mit den Füßen auf den Boden aufgekommen


Das ist ein Fehler im Duden. Wer möchte ihn melden? (Hutschi?)


----------



## Hutschi

Ich sehe hier einen Unterschied.
Wenn aufgekommen "gelandet" bedeutet, funktioniert nur Dativ.
Siehe auch Duden: "gelandet".
Hier gibt es ausschließlich Dativ-Beispiele.

Es wird nicht das Anstoßen der Füße auf den Boden gemeint, sondern der Platz, an dem gelandet wird.

Bei "aufkommen" kann aber auch die konkrete Bewegung gemeint sein. Und: "auf" gehört zu den Wechselpräpositionen.

auf


> *Bedeutung 1 a)*
> zur Angabe der Berührung von oben, der Lage, des Aufenthalts in einem Raum, einem Gebäude o. Ä., eines Seins-, Tätigkeitsbereichs o. Ä.
> *Grammatik
> mit Dativ*
> BEISPIELE
> auf einer Bank, auf dem Pferd sitzen
> ...



*Bedeutung 1 b)*



> zur Angabe der Richtung; bezieht sich auf eine Stelle, Oberfläche, auf einen Erstreckungsbereich, einen Zielpunkt o. Ä., bezeichnet den Gang zu einem/in einen Raum, zu einem/in ein Gebäude; gibt die Richtung in einem Seins-, Tätigkeitsbereich o. Ä. an
> *Grammatik
> mit Akkusativ*
> BEISPIELE
> ...
> die Vase auf den Schrank stellen
> ...



Entsprechendes gilt für "auf dem/den Boden"

Wir haben hier eine Präposition, es kommt weniger auf das Verb an, sondern auf die Betrachtungsweise der Bewegung. Bewegung.


Theoretisch wäre deshalb auch "auf den Boden landen" möglich, "landen" wird aber anders betrachtet. Das ist hier dann keine Frage der Logik. Warum bei "landen" der Akkussativ blockiert ist, weiß ich nicht genau. Ich habe es aber noch nie ald lediglich den Prozess des Aufsetzens betrachtet. Beim Flugzeug beginnt es hoch oben in den Wolken.

---
Bei Aufkommen in der Bedeutung "aufsetzen" kann Akkusativ verwendet werden, wenn die Bewegungsrichtung betrachtet wird.
Wenn der Ort betrachtet wird, an dem der Gesamtprozess stattfindet, wird der Dativ verwendet.


Ich denke, es ist kein Fehler im Duden.

Der Duden ist aber kein Gesetz mehr, sondern stellt einen Vorschlag dar, wie man die Sprache verwenden kann.

---
Möglicherweise ist es aber ein Zeichen von Sprachwandel, wenn einige es als Fehler ansehen, andere nicht.

Da ich es nicht für einen Fehler halte, werde ich es nicht melden. Das sollten schon Mitglieder machen, die es für einen Fehler halten.

(Fehler habe ich aber schon gemeldet, auch mit Erfolg.)

Ich finde es wichtig, die Bewegungsrichtung auf einfache Weise darstellen zu können.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich bin auf den Boden aufgekommen: Nur der Moment und die Bewegung (Bewegungsrichtung und Ziel) wird betrachtet. (Das ist selten.)
Ich bin auf dem Boden aufgekommen: Der Ort, die Statusänderung und der Status nach dem Aufkommen wird betrachtet. (Das ist normal.)

_ergänzt: _(Bewegungsrichtung und Ziel)


----------



## gedespenru

Kajjo said:


> So funktioniert Deutsch ganz generell nicht. Solche Umkehrschlüsse sind nicht relevant. Es gibt unglaublich viele Verben, die eigentlich ganz ähnlich sind, aber dann doch den anderen Kasus regieren.


Ich würde jetzt nicht soweit gehen zu behaupten, Deutsch sei unlogisch, auch wenn es Ausnahmen geben mag. Die Frage ist hier auch, ist es ähnlich oder (quasi) identisch.



> Das ist ein Fehler im Duden. Wer möchte ihn melden? (Hutschi?)


Ebenfalls eine gewagte Aussage, auch wenn die Möglichkeit besteht. Es ist offensichtlich, dass es sich dabei um kein Versehen oder einen Tippfehler handelt. Wenn Sie einen Fehler melden, wäre ich auf das Ergebnis gespannt. Denn eine endgültige Klärung beseitigt die innere Unruhe in solchen Fragen


----------



## Hutschi

Wir können feststellen, dass sich landen und aufkommen unterscheiden.
Auch von der Bedeutung.
Landen hat keine Richtung mit Ziel, sondern findet an einem Ort oder in einem Bereich statt. Das Landen/die Landung enthalten unter anderem das Anlanden (Schiff) und das Aufsetzen (Flugzeug), aber auch den Prozess der Vorbereitung und Nachbereitung. (Beim Flugzeug das Fahren auf der Landebahn).

PS:
Aufkommen kann auch kurzzeitiges versehentliches Aufkommen  bedeuten.


----------



## Kajjo

Also DWDS gibt nur Dativ an: DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache (dort Nummer 6)


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Also DWDS gibt nur Dativ an: DWDS – Digitales Wörterbuch der deutschen Sprache (dort Nummer 6)



6. ⟨etw. kommt (auf etw.) auf⟩ beim Sprung oder Fall auf etw. auftreffen, aufsetzen
Es ist nicht angegeben, ob es Dativ oder Akkussativ ist. Zumindest habe ich es nicht gefunden.
In den Beispielen werden Dativbeispiele verwendet und Beispiele ohne entsprechende Wortgruppen.
Das heißt aber nicht, dass es keine anderen gibt, wie ja der Duden zeigt.


----------



## gedespenru

@Hutschi Ja, danke! Ich glaube ich verstehe was du meinst (mehr oder weniger). Beim Landen kommt das Flugzeug zwar auf den / dem Boden auf, setzt auf, aber es wird anders verwendet / betrachtet. 

Du schreibst selbst: 


> Theoretisch wäre deshalb auch "auf den Boden landen" möglich, "landen" wird aber anders betrachtet. Das ist hier dann keine Frage der Logik. Warum bei "landen" der Akkussativ blockiert ist, weiß ich nicht genau.


Das bleibt für mich auch zunächst offen. Eventuell eine Eigenheit der Sprache, wie es sie oft gibt.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Es ist nicht angegeben, ob es Dativ oder Akkussativ ist. Zumindest habe ich es nicht gefunden.


Alle angegebenen Beispiele sind im Dativ. Dazu sind die Beispiele ja da.


Hutschi said:


> Das heißt aber nicht, dass es keine anderen gibt, wie ja der Duden zeigt.


Meine Güte.


----------



## gedespenru

Ich habe nun eine Anfrage mit der Frage, ob die Angabe korrekt sei oder nicht, an Duden geschickt.


----------



## gedespenru

> Sehr geehrter ...,
> wir freuen uns, dass Sie sich mit Ihrem Anliegen an die Duden-Sprachberatung wenden.
> 
> Bitte haben Sie dafür Verständnis, dass die Duden-Sprachberatung ausschließlich telefonisch zur Verfügung steht.
> 
> Bis zu 100 Anfragen werden der Duden-Sprachberatung täglich gestellt. Um diese möglichst schnell und preisgünstig beantworten zu können, haben wir unseren Sprachberatungsservice auf eine rein telefonische Dienstleistung umgestellt. Gleichzeitig haben wir unsere Sprechzeiten stark ausgeweitet.
> 
> Sie erreichen die Duden-Sprachberatung montags bis freitags zwischen 9:00 und 17:00 Uhr unter der
> 
> Telefonnummer 09001 870098 zu einem Tarif von 1,99 Euro pro Minute aus dem Festnetz (Tarife aus dem Mobilfunknetz können abweichen, bitte erfragen Sie die genauen Kosten bei Ihrem Anbieter). Ihr Gespräch bleibt bis zur Entgegennahme kostenfrei.
> 
> Bitte rufen Sie uns an, wir helfen Ihnen gern! Ein durchschnittliches Beratungsgespräch dauert bei uns knapp 2 Minuten.
> 
> 
> 
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen
> Ihr Duden-Kundenservice-Team
> 
> Bibliographisches Institut GmbH
> 
> Standort:
> Johannisberger Straße 74
> 14197 Berlin
> 
> Post- und Rechnungsanschrift:
> Mecklenburgische Str. 53
> 14197 Berlin



Ich befinde mich zurzeit nicht in Deutschland, also kann ich leider nicht anrufen...


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Das ist ein Fehler im Duden.


Das kann ich nicht bestätigen. _Auf den Boden auftreffen_ habe ich schon gesehen und es gibt auch in der Literatur Belegstellen. Die Variante ist zwar nicht sehr weit verbreitet aber dennoch häufig genug, dass man nicht von einem "Fehler" sprechen könnte.

"auf den Boden auftreffen" - Google Search


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Es ging aktuell um ›aufkommen‹, s. z. B. #31. Aber wenn man deine Google-Suche abändert, findet man auch Treffer, z. B.:
Drei in 1 Wörterbuch Englisch


----------



## berndf

Sorry.

"auf den Boden aufkommen" - Google Search


----------

